

What are the most useful chrome extensions? - rekihattori


======
joeldidit
AdBlock:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiob...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom)

Image Search: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/search-by-image-
by...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/search-by-image-by-
google/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm)

Hacker News Infinite Scroll: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-
infinite-scroll...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-infinite-
scroll/kbagbhbmimllhhacbcpongdfenlgdfai)

------
btrautsc
Fireplug, useful to 'get credit' for what you read (think _check-in_ via
Foursquare. Track topics you've been reading, how you stack up against other
readers, discover content recommended by other 'experts'..

<[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fireplug/mcdpcejkg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fireplug/mcdpcejkgajkhcfceeffmmacnenfpepp)
>

